

SpellHub, continuously spell-checking of your project's source code - hk__2
http://spellhub.com/

======
h1fra
This is interesting, many developpers don't pay attention to spell-checking
and sometimes it can be really shameful to show a project to a future
employers.

Great idea

------
hk__2
Note: I’m not the author of this project.

